# wood water pipe from 1840



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

we dug up some old wood water main from the1840's or 1850's today . what is worth?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What is worth?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

waldrop said:


> we dug up some old wood water main from the1840's or 1850's today . what is worth?


Probably nothing. However, if you find a buyer I have about 3/4 miles of it on my Utah property and I know where at least another mile is.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There still water mains in Chicago using the stuff.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

$250 a cord during heating season:jester:.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I would by a stick of it, but I don't have a space to hang it on the wall. I wonder if that is where the term "Stick of pipe" comes from? Hey boy! bring me a stick of that wood pipe.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

i will wait tell winter,if i can't sell before then but pine don't burn real good


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

How long are the joints?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I’ll buy some of it. It will make a nice knickknack on the office wall.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

they look like they where about 10' with a 2" metal band to hold them together i cut first piece in length of 6" to hang on wall. don't know how i gonna cut the other two


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How much for a 10' stick?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would be interested in a section.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

probably weights to much to ship 10 feet ,but i see what 6" piece weights and cost to ship


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Who said anything about shipping? I'll pick it up in about a month on my way by.



waldrop said:


> probably weights to much to ship 10 feet ,but i see what 6" piece weights and cost to ship


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never seen such a thing in my neck of the woods, post a few pictures if you wood.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute



Ron said:


> I have never seen such a thing in my neck of the woods, post a few pictures if you wood.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

waldrop said:


> i will wait tell winter,if i can't sell before then but pine don't burn real good


Pine burns great.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

is that a pun?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

waldrop said:


> we dug up some old wood water main from the1840's or 1850's today . what is worth?


Up in the Boston Area is a muesum dedicated to plumbing. Anybody know the name? Maybe they would be interested in a find like that.

It might be worth ziltch but I don't think it should be destroyed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://theplumbingmuseum.org/index.html


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

here are some pics talk to water departments guy he said they could be as old as 1786 the youngest they areis 1850


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it looks like a hollowed out tree


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

that is what they did then put a metal band on end to slide in the bell


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That is different than my pipe and probably held more pressure. My pipe is cut strips of wood fashioned into pipe than wrapped with wire. In addition, the canyon south of me has poured in place concrete pipe on the side of the cut hill next to the road you drive on.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe sell it to a salvage lumber yard? Or sell 1" thick pieces for conversation pieces?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

waldrop said:


> here are some pics talk to water departments guy he said they could be as old as 1786 the youngest they areis 1850
> View attachment 6139
> 
> 
> View attachment 6140


Thanks for the pipe photos, but just think it dosen't end here. Think of a fire plug.

http://www.firehydrant.org/info/hist-fp.html


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

A chunk of that would be really neat to have.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wood Pipe is good pipe!

That's what I always say...:laughing:

Tough threading though...

There is a lot of info on wood pipe here... Picts... History...:thumbup:
http://sewerhistory.org/


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This not from my property but will give you an idea of the type of pipe I have there.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Images from http://sewerhistory.org


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

its like a wooden barrel


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So uh, seriously waldrop, how much are you asking for the wood pipe?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> So uh, seriously waldrop, how much are you asking for the wood pipe?


 porbably gonna sell three pieces on ebay


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Link?



waldrop said:


> porbably gonna sell three pieces on ebay


----------

